# IT/Tech help! Please!



## superspy (Mar 4, 2013)

I have found the deleted text messaging files my husband says he no longer has.... But , they are saved in a .db file that I have tried to open and cannot decipher. I have tried using some different tools on the internet (including a tool that decodes txt files) but neither worked. If I was alot more tech savvy, I might have been able to figure out a way to do this. Can anyone on here point me in the right direction or even give me a person or place to contact that might be able to decode these files for me? I;m desperate to see what they contain as, sadly, this is my last check point to see if he actually told me the truth or if I am still being lied to. Please help!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

superspy said:


> I have found the deleted text messaging files my husband says he no longer has.... But , they are saved in a .db file that I have tried to open and cannot decipher. I have tried using some different tools on the internet (including a tool that decodes txt files) but neither worked. If I was alot more tech savvy, I might have been able to figure out a way to do this. Can anyone on here point me in the right direction or even give me a person or place to contact that might be able to decode these files for me? I;m desperate to see what they contain as, sadly, this is my last check point to see if he actually told me the truth or if I am still being lied to. Please help!


Try sqlite. It is a database file

Or use a very simple text editor and igore the extra characters.


----------



## superspy (Mar 4, 2013)

I tried SQLite and it was all a jumble of letters numbers and symbols.... How on earth can you sort it all out so you can read it? These texts are from Whatapps on his Blackberry and were saved on the Media card in a .db file.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Ah, use a blacberry to read it!

OE download the blackberry sdk and use an emulator

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4856642/is-there-a-blackberry-browser-emulator


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

michzz said:


> Ah, use a blacberry to read it!
> 
> OE download the blackberry sdk and use an emulator
> 
> Is there a Blackberry Browser emulator? - Stack Overflow


You may be able to recover some of your WhatsApp chat history on your SD card by restoring an older chat backup:

1) Delete WhatsApp, then reboot your phone by removing the battery.

2) After your phone restarts, open your BlackBerry Media folder.
Press the button and choose [Explore] (the blackberry logo)

3) Go to Media Card > databases > WhatsApp and find the file called messagestore.db.

4) Rename that file to "123messagestore.db". This will prompt WhatsApp to restore the next most recent chat history that was saved. A new chat history backup is created every day.

5) Reinstall WhatsApp.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Superspy: My advice would be for you to send an IM to Badbane, as he is fairly knowledgeable in this particular subject matter! Best of luck to you!*


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

hey when you said blackberry i though crap. Sorry that stuff is encrypted everywhere. Best bet is with that blackberry emulator or loading it back into the original phone it came off of.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Do what john told you to do.


----------



## superspy (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I looked into what John was saying a while ago but the problem is that I would need access to his phone for a long period of time to reload the Whatsapp back on and reset the phone. (Since he deleted the app as well as the text messages...or so he thought...evil laugh) I had renamed, saved and emailed the file to myself and had been playing around with some programs to try and decrypt it but no luck. Haven't tried the emulator so that is next on the agenda when I get some private time. 

I also located a huge series of individual Whatsapp messages on the phone that I cannot open. These were all from the same day( a different date than the .db file tho) and want to try and send those to myself too .... Not sure how to do that exactly but they were still there last time I had a chance to peek at his phone. 

I'll let you know how I make out as I would love to be able to help another BS get the truth.


----------



## superspy (Mar 4, 2013)

I've gone to the link provided for the BB emulator and downloaded one. It prompted me that I needed to get the JDK from Java so I selected one of the downloads from the extensive list. I then tried to open the file I had using this but it doesn't seem to do much. I am likely not doing something correct but have no idea what.... Anyone know of someone who knows how to do this? I wonder if its because this is a .db file? If I got the original and re-saved it as a .txt file I wonder if this would work. I would love to find a techie I can hire to try and decode this for me....


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

superspy said:


> I would love to find a techie I can hire to try and decode this for me....


Blackberry is a very tough one. The whole popularity behind BB in major corporations is the very, very tight security built into the BB. 

I need some more info...is the BB owned by your H or is it work-provided? Is it being used as a stand-alone device used OUTSIDE the Blackberry Enterprise Server (BES) environment or is it on the BES?

These are important questions...because security protocols on BB's controlled by the BES created impenetrable encryption...which is why the POTUS and other really important people use BB. I'd not spend ANY time on trying to pull up any data on the device. I'd focus on the WhatsApp data. 

Do you have Blackberry Desktop Software installed on your computer? Is there any way you can swipe that BB from you H? You're going to need to connect it...without the device AND the desktop software, I have no confidence that you'll have any success in extracting BB data. Even if you can do this, only if he regularly connected to the desktop software for syncing will this be successful. 

BTW, changing it from a *.db file extention to a *.txt file will not do anything but make the file unstable. Don't do it.

Whatsapp only will maintain a maximum 7 days of backup chats. Any current chats that were not backed up are gone forever. The ONLY way I know how to read those 7 days of chats is to reinstall WhatsApp, and when you click RESTORE, the old chats will be pulled back up. And if something damaging to your marriage will be certain to be in those restored chats...


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

I will mention that if you can get your hands on the BB you can restore texts and other information. But it has to be the original device.


----------



## superspy (Mar 4, 2013)

It is a BB that his workplace has provided him. He doesn't regularly use the BB desktop software. Whatsapp is no longer installed on the phone. These chats were saved to the media card I think, they are still there in files... They are all they way back to Sept 2011. He deleted the app quite a while back so he has not used it in over a year.

We have BB desktop software but he only recently backed it up on his work computer but I don't believe he did on our home computer. He was having some issues and had it looked at by BB... gave him a new phone but the files are still on this one too....

Its very difficult to get to his phone for any length of time to try your suggestions on restoring Whatsapp as I would have to delete it again in a hurry.

I don't know if there is any hope of seeing what is in these files... Judging by what I saw in the emails, this is where the concrete evidence is hidden....


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

superspy said:


> It is a BB that his workplace has provided him. He doesn't regularly use the BB desktop software. Whatsapp is no longer installed on the phone. These chats were saved to the media card I think, they are still there in files... They are all they way back to Sept 2011. He deleted the app quite a while back so he has not used it in over a year.
> 
> We have BB desktop software but he only recently backed it up on his work computer but I don't believe he did on our home computer. He was having some issues and had it looked at by BB... gave him a new phone but the files are still on this one too....
> 
> ...


This is only one method to validate your suspicion. Unfortunately BB is mot much of a co conspirator in your spying...this would perhaps be THE opportune time to implement weightlifter's experience with the VAR...

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## superspy (Mar 4, 2013)

I tried a VAR for a while but caught nothing on it... everything that I have found has almost exclusively been on the BB. This and his laptop (I found the initial evidence in his sent emails which he forgot to delete). The texting was revealed by the email so I knew to look there. I just don't feel like I have the whole story and what I do have looks pretty incriminating. I just needed this evidence to put the final piece in place.


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

superspy said:


> I tried a VAR for a while but caught nothing on it... everything that I have found has almost exclusively been on the BB. This and his laptop (I found the initial evidence in his sent emails which he forgot to delete). The texting was revealed by the email so I knew to look there. I just don't feel like I have the whole story and what I do have looks pretty incriminating. I just needed this evidence to put the final piece in place.


I guess one of two scenarios are at play...

1) the email you found may have been incriminating, but inly circumstantial evidence, and in reality, nothing happened. Did you print up that email? Anything left in he drafts or deleted folder or just the one email?

Or

2) ypur H is a skilled cheater, having put great effort into hiding his trail from you. Most run o the mill cheayers aren't like this. They make mistakes. If you confronted him on the email you found he likely gaslighted you. If hea gone completely underground and you are quite certain of his infidelity, you may want to pull a huge bluff.

Copy the WhatsApp files to a thumb drive and give it to him aling with a copy of that incriminating email. You could tell him you've also got the copies and that you have a service that is in the process of extracting the chats and they are due to on Monday. That if there's anything he neds to tell you now is the time. He has until Sunday. And if you have to discover from the Chats that divorce papers will be filed next week. 

It may work IF he's guilty. Can you share more of what you found in that email and other evidence that brought you here?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## superspy (Mar 4, 2013)

I still have all of the emails. There were many (from late 2011 to Jan 2013) and I never deleted any of them. I have posted a number of times here for advice etc... I just can't seem to get over the feeling that there is more to his story and he hasn't been completely honest with me after I confronted with the most scandalous of the emails.... I am looking for a way to prove he is being honest with me as he never once volunteered any of this on his own...


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

superspy said:


> I still have all of the emails. There were many (from late 2011 to Jan 2013) and I never deleted any of them. I have posted a number of times here for advice etc... I just can't seem to get over the feeling that there is more to his story and he hasn't been completely honest with me after I confronted with the most scandalous of the emails.... I am looking for a way to prove he is being honest with me as he never once volunteered any of this on his own...


OK, I just spent some time reading through your previous threads and that was helpful. 

The only way forward is to get over your feelings that he's only trickle truthing you. You KNOW he's not given full disclosure. I'd say it's time for a polygraph. No poly, you file for divorce. The goal here isn't to actually have him take the polygraph, it's the poly parking lot confessions. Get your divorce paperwork and fill them out, show them to him, give him a choice - divorce or poly. 

He's been playing you for so long, counting on your weakness (your love and desire to trust) as a tool in his conspiracy to cheat. YOU take control NOW.


----------



## Freakin (Feb 13, 2014)

superspy said:


> It is a BB that his workplace has provided him. He doesn't regularly use the BB desktop software. Whatsapp is no longer installed on the phone. These chats were saved to the media card I think, they are still there in files... They are all they way back to Sept 2011. He deleted the app quite a while back so he has not used it in over a year.
> 
> We have BB desktop software but he only recently backed it up on his work computer but I don't believe he did on our home computer. He was having some issues and had it looked at by BB... gave him a new phone but the files are still on this one too....
> 
> ...


The msgstore.db you have is encrypted, which is why Sqllite browser just shows you garbage characters.

Using his blackberry to open the history is certainly the most straightforward way to open it.

What is the blackberry model and OS version? If it was encrypted w/ BB encryption you may be out of luck, but if it's Whatsapp encryption it may be possible to decrypt it


----------

